# Perhaps a stupid question...



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I was planning on buying a new small game permit tonight in hopes of getting away for a morning hunt, weather and wife permitting. When I went to the DNR's website it said that the small game permits were good until March 31st, 2011, just like fishing licenses. I thought that they only went through the calendar year. It doesn't say anything about them being good until March on either my online printed 2010 small game license or my dads license that he bought at a store, the purple sticker kind. Also cant find any info on the DNRs website about it either, but that shouldn't be a suprise. Any know whats the story about it, am I good with my 2010 permit or am I going to have one less gun tomorow if I talk to a CO? Have a happy New Year and thanks in advance.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Go hunt!!! Yer good till march 31st. They changed it this way several years ago and actually it has made life a lot easier to figure out license dates,seasons etc.Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mark Sylvester (Feb 25, 2004)

doogie mac said:


> Go hunt!!! Yer good till march 31st. They changed it this way several years ago and actually it has made life a lot easier to figure out license dates,seasons etc.Good luck!!!!


YUP!!!


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats what I figured but wanted to make sure. Thanks again


----------

